# 2013 Classical Music Recordings of the Year



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

It's that time again, when various publications/organizations announce their favorite/best classical music recordings for the year (2013).

The list of links isn't complete. More will be added. Enjoy. :tiphat:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/ROTY/ROTY_2013_1.htm

http://www.gramophone.co.uk/awards/2013

http://www.grammy.com/nominees?genre=5

http://www.altoriot.com/best-classical-albums-of-2013-so-far/

http://www.amazon.co.uk/b?ie=UTF8&node=2970961031

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/bbcmmawards2013.php

http://ijpr.org/post/best-albums-2013

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/bestof2013.php?k=0&w=all

http://www.chicagotribune.com/enter...assical-albums-2013-20131206,0,3354516.column

http://www.readings.com.au/news/the-best-classical-cds-of-2013


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I guess I buy a lot if older recordings because I went through all those links and I didn't buy any of the mentioned recordings.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

EricABQ said:


> I guess I buy a lot if older recordings because I went through all those links and I didn't buy any of the mentioned recordings.


I think I made only two "new release" purchases this year: *Corelli* - Violin Sonatas, Op 5, w. Avison Ensemble (Linn); *Penderecki/Lutoslawski* - String Quartets, w. Royal Qt. (Hyperion).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Julia Lezhneva's disc, Rachel Podger's bach violin concertos and _Guardian Angel_, Patricia Kopatchinskaja's Bartók. Eötvös. Violin Concertos (her Beethoven violin concertos disc was spectacular), Bartoli's _Norma_, John Eliot Gardiner's Bach cantatas, and Janowski's _Parsifal_ were already all on my "wish list", and I already have Bartoli's _Stabat Mater_ by Agostino Steffani.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2013)

It looks like I only made two officially sanctioned "good" purchases this year:

- ‘A New Venetian Coronation 1595’ - Gabrieli Consort & Players / Paul McCreesh

- Moeran: Cello Concerto, etc - Ulster Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta, Naxos


But I also bought tracks off of a few other albums: 

- the Mazurka-Oberek track off of the Chloe Hanslip Glazunov album;

- Janine Jansen's Verklärte Nacht (this work only)

- Christian Poltera's Barber Cello Concerto (this work only)

- Batiashvili Clara Schumann Romances with Alice Sara Ott (only)


In years past I have bought more new releases; this year I feel like I have most everything I need.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I have now purchased one recording mentioned in those links. I downloaded the Helene Grimaud Brahms concertos.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

EricABQ said:


> I downloaded the Helene Grimaud Brahms concertos.


Any thoughts? I was thinking of picking up this set and I've only read praise.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Skilmarilion said:


> Any thoughts? I was thinking of picking up this set and I've only read praise.


I've listend through once and really enjoyed it. Prior to this, the only version of these that I had were the one's on the Rise Of The Masters mp3 set. Off the top of my head I don't remember who the performers were in that set.

The Grimaud versions certainly come off as energetic and exciting to my ears.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2013)

I haven't bought any of those listed. In the past, I have usually owned at least one, but this year I seem to have missed out. Some of them look interesting, but I don't know when I will get around to them.

The Tallis Scholars Blu-Ray Audio release intrigues me - I have that album already, in CD form. I am quite curious as to how the sound would be, and the review has my curiosity piqued. Admittedly, while I love the Palestrina Mass, with Allegri's Miserere, after an initial frequent listening, I have grown a little tired of it. Now, if they were to give the same treatment to their Tallis Spem in Alium album, I can't imagine holding back on that purchase.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Alex Ross at The New Yorker picks his notables for 2013...

http://www.newyorker.com/online/blo...ical-performances-and-recordings-of-2013.html


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

BPS said:


> It looks like I only made two officially sanctioned "good" purchases this year:
> 
> - 'A New Venetian Coronation 1595' - Gabrieli Consort & Players / Paul McCreesh
> 
> - *Moeran: Cello Concerto, etc - Ulster Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta, Naxos....*


Thanks for listing this, BPS. I bought that also, so I must correct my new releases purchased...from 2 to 3.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

NPR's 2013 picks.

http://www.npr.org/blogs/bestmusic2...178/npr-classicals-10-favorite-albums-of-2013


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Two more...

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/20/a...al-recordings-of-2013.html?hpw&rref=arts&_r=5&


http://www.nj.com/entertainment/mus...ssical_music_recordings_and_performances.html


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Three "new releases" this year for me, all on Naxos

Villa-Lobos' Symphonies Nos 3 & 4

Shostakovich Symphony No. 7

Bloch Symphony in C sharp


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

ArkivMusic's Best of 2013:
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...CD3D692F98EDFEC7CB54EF3A24999C0C?list_id=3609

Add to my haul two more albums:

- Ellington: Black, Brown & Beige / Falletta, Buffalo / Naxos

- Violin Lullabies / Rachel Barton Pine / Cedille


----------

